# T3 or not to T3



## alec321 (May 23, 2009)

Hi, I have recently had some bloods done as haven't been feeling quite right and fat loss has ground to a halt.

I was hoping for some advice on wether my thyroid levels are low enough for a 25mcg daily dose of T3 for a boost in energy, fat loss and genera well being. TBH I'd rather not take it as concerned with strength loss but if people think it would help I'll crack on.

These are my results followed by the average range. Seems like I'm on the lower side of normal for most. Nobody wants to on the low side of average of anything!

FT4: 17.73 (12-22) pmol/L

T4: 73.5 (59-154) pmol/L

TSH: 2.65 (0.27-4.2) miU/L

FT3: 3.66 (3.1-6.8) pmol/L

TGAB: 10 (0-115) iu/ml

TPOAB: 5.73 (0-34) iu/ml

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

If you have been dieting for long then your hormones will be on the low side.

Reading this forum I have found t3 has to be used with test to preserve muscle.

Might want to take a break from the diet and check your bloods again after...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you using AAS?

T3 wil make a difference, use with AAS though, 25mcg will still likely be ok without AAS.

I hardly drop below 3000 calories, add compounds increase doses and cardio as I go.


----------

